# Converting a Terminator Chapter Master



## hockeydad16k (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I've been building (slowly...) a Traits Army (Purity Above All, Trust Your Battle Brothers) called the Puritan Fists. The army has Apothecaries plus lots of Plasma and Melta weapons.

I recently completed a Terminator Librarian using Lysander's body, Grey Knight Terminator arms (Nemesis Force Weapon and Storm Bolter) and Lysander's Shield.

I'm now looking at building a Chapter Master. My plan is for a Terminator with twin Lightning Claws each of which has a built in melta gun (to go with the rest of the army) like Marneus Calgar has built in bolters.

I have the Lightning Claw / Melta gun arms worked out thanks to the plastic terminators. But the bodies for the plastic terminators just don't cut it for a chapter master.

I really like Lysander, but since I already used the model for my Librarian I'd like to try something else. But my choices seem to quite limited: Marneus Calgar, Tigurius, new Chaplain with a head swap courtesy of my
Dremel, new Librarian , Brother Captain Stern.

I've already tried using a Chaos Terminator Lord(after filing off the chaos bits), but it looks rather plain so I'm either looking for another model or a way to make the Chaos Lord more "Master Like".

Any and ALL ideas are welcome.

K.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Marnus Calgar would be your best bet I think, just dremel off the Ultramarine symbols. Despite the fact I'm not a huge fan of Smurfs that is one very impressive mini.


----------



## fearlessgod (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree with Jacobite here. Of your choices, Marneus Calgar seems to be your best bet. File off the Ultra symbols and you should be fine. I hope you'll post some pics when you're done. I'd love to see it. k:

~fearlessgod~


----------



## hockeydad16k (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll post pictures when he's done

K.


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

I just recentlu built a terminator captain, to make hime look all grand I suggest you go bitz diving. A few tabards and purity seals here and there will do lots for a basic model, and remember the little details look like a lot more than the sum of their parts. The melta-claws sound cool, home baked rules correct?


----------



## hockeydad16k (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, home baked rules. 

I tried putting lots of purity seals and tabards on, but the big thing missing is cloak and fancy Chapter emblems. I'm just not that good with sculpting yet.

K.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Deathwing (Dark Angels) Seems to be a good starting place for decor. They have tons of that stuff! Try using the Legs in the DA upgrade set, and then use purity seals, and the scrolls in the Tactical squad set with the chaos torso, and maybe your problem will be fixed! Sounds like a sweet army is going to be made here!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm...if you haven't begun with Calgar yet, I personally like the idea of converting from a standard body. 

You could use a Black Templar or Dark Angels torso front (which I'm told fit nicely onto the Terminator torso back), add a bunch of purity seals, etc., maybe some plasticard spacers to increase the size/bulkiness....

As for the cape, I recently had success grafting the bottom half of the cape from the Space Marine Commander sprue onto a different mini, then sculpting the upper half and hood with greenstuff. I'm crap at sculpting myself; the plastic bottom to the cape gives you an excellent reference point for sculpting the rest of the cape, whilst removing the most difficult (imho) portion of the sculpting. 


Just a thought....


----------



## hockeydad16k (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks again guys. 

I currently have the Chaos Lord legs and back body with a SM Terminator front body, with a bitz adorning the entire model. Tabard, scrolls, and purity seals.

I also have the SM Commander cape (good idea loyalist42) and the SM Commander Front torso. I'm going to file off the back of the torso and use the "rope and tassels" with a little green stuff to add to the Chapter Master look.

I also picked up a Captain of the Watch Storm Shield that will be attached to the back of one of the lightning claws, mostly for look but it could also caount as Adamantine Mantle.

Will post pics in a little while.

K.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

sounds like a cool conversion, looking forward to seeing it


----------



## hockeydad16k (Jul 7, 2008)

*Converted Chapter Master*

Here's my Chapter Master pre-priming (hopefully tomorrow).

K.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, looks good, as if it came out of a 40k box!!

my only criteque is that the barrel looks like it would get in the way if he struck something with his claws, but otherwise, clean cuts, and excelent pose


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I like it a lot but not a fan of the shield


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

gotta agree with Lord Sinkoran-- the shield doesn't do it for me either


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah, the conversion is top-notch but i'm not a fan of the shield - any way you could strap it to his back? maybe a bit of GS to make a strap?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

If you want to keep the shield i would put it on his waist and greens stuff a belt.


----------



## hockeydad16k (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys.

dirty-dog-: Good thing I'm not a Techmarine, lol. I spent so much time lining up the melta-guns at the back of the arms I didn't notice the front only left about 1/3 of the lightning claw free.

I think I agree with everyone's thoughts regarding the shield. Luckily it's only temporarily on for now, I wanted to be able to remove it for easier painting. In game terms I was thinking the shield could count as Adamantine Mantel, but I guess the cape could count.

K.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, owell, im sure that you could shorten it a bit maybe the barrells by cutting half of the muzzel out, or cutting the body out a bit.


----------



## Andizzo (Feb 9, 2008)

wow nice job, the work with the melta gun to the claw is realy clean i like it. only thing is......the shield it just creates that tooooo much look in my eyes anyway, still looks insain.

keep it up


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

when do you think you will start pianting? I want pics


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I can not wait for the painting pics, they will look ace, nice one


----------



## hockeydad16k (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sure how long it will take to paint... I just primed and base coated (yellow) 2 assault squads, a terminator squad, 2 chaplains, (a Dark Reaper Exarch) and the Chapter Master. 

I need the army for a tournament in mid September, but the Chapter Master isn't part of that list, so he may get bumped if I can't finish the rest...

K.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

if it isn't too late then i personally would shoulder-mount the melta guns and have like trigger-pointers in the lightning claws, if u like, feel free to use. other than that, can't wait!!!

m


----------

